# WWOW - Wild Women of Washtenaw Outdoor Women's Event



## Lindsey

The 2009 WWOW Outdoor Women's Event at the Washtenaw Sportsmans Club in Ypsilanti is open for registration. WWOW is May 8 & 9 this year.
http://www.washtenawsportsmansclub.org/programs/wwow/index.html
This is our 11th WWOW event. We've got some new Friday evening activities and some new Saturday classes this year.
I hope that some of you will come to WWOW this year.
We appreciate those from this forum who came to past WWOW events.
Lindsey


----------



## unregistered55

Sounds like a great time!!! Any women from the Lansing area thinking about going?? I just registered and have a Tahoe if anyone wants to ride down with me!


----------



## tangleknot

AmyInMI said:


> Sounds like a great time!!!


It truly is!! I attended for several years and if anyone is considering going, I would highly recommend it. The instructors are excellent, kind, and a lot of fun. It is a great opportunity to learn a new skill, improve on a current one, or try a new outdoor activity that has always peaked your interest. 

If you can stay and camp, it's a lot of fun too.


----------



## fishfanatic

Lindsey said:


> The 2009 WWOW Outdoor Women's Event at the Washtenaw Sportsmans Club in Ypsilanti is open for registration. WWOW is May 8 & 9 this year.
> http://www.washtenawsportsmansclub.org/programs/wwow/index.html
> This is our 11th WWOW event. We've got some new Friday evening activities and some new Saturday classes this year.
> I hope that some of you will come to WWOW this year.
> We appreciate those from this forum who came to past WWOW events.
> Lindsey



Hi Lindsey, 

I think I will be there this year too, our friend is trying to get more wild women to come along!

Ladies, this is a blast and very affordable too! Not only are there great classes but there are other fun times at the tomohawk and knife throwing as well as the jello-shooting!!


----------



## unregistered55

fishfanatic said:


> Hi Lindsey,
> 
> I think I will be there this year too, our friend is trying to get more wild women to come along!
> 
> Ladies, this is a blast and very affordable too! Not only are there great classes but there are other fun times at the tomohawk and knife throwing as well as the jello-shooting!!


Keep me posted if you decide to go, Im sending in my registration on monday! 

Soooo I am assuming it is a wise decision to bring along some jello to "shoot"  Sounds like a plan!!!


KRISTIE- You in or what???????


----------



## autumnlovr

"Jello-shooting".....I love it. :lol:

Does this event usually fill up? I can't commit right now but may want to sign up later.


----------



## Lindsey

I understand about not being able to commit right now.
We can generally find room for one more at WWOW at the last minute.

We run into three problems with last minute registrations.
1. We order T-shirts about a month before the event. T-shirts in the correct sizes may not be available for people that register after we have the order in.
2. Same sort of problem with the food orders for Saturday. We'll have enough food for a few late registrants but we would have difficulty accomodating a busload at the last minute.
3. Perhaps most important, we have limited space in some of the classes. If you wait to register, the classes that you want the most may be filled and you would have to take other classes. The shotgun and rifle shooting classes tend to fill up quickly.

Register as soon as you can. The early birds get the broadest selection of WWOW classes.

Regarding jello shooting, this Friday evening tradition was started by certain members of this forum many years ago. Done in moderation by the 21 and over crowd, it's been an impromptu comaraderie builder. Remember, it's BYOJS.

Lindsey


----------



## unregistered55

:lol: BYOJS :lol: I will make sure to continue with the "tradition"!!


----------



## 1wildchild

I can remember a certain amount of owl imitations that later melted into wolf howls :lol: Good times. I should know if I am going by the end of this week.


----------



## tangleknot

I made this a sticky.


----------



## Lindsey

Thank you TangleKnot.
I seem to recall that you and QueenSalmon and Lil Bow Hunting Gal and some of the other M-S Forum folks had a part in starting one of the Friday night traditions.
It's the people that make or break an event. People from this discussion group have made many past WWOWs memorable for Gail and me. 
I hope that those of you that join us at WWOW this year will take the opportunity to find each other and meet each other face to face for a few minutes.
Me, I'm easy to spot at WWOW. Just look for the middle aged balding guy with a gray beard and glasses. 
Looking forward to seeing you all on May 8th.

Lindsey


----------



## unregistered55

I am really looking forward to this event!!


----------



## kristie

Ok, I just read through all the programs offered, looks very cool. I'm totally in. I'll find a ranch sitter Amy, and your on for a carpool down there. 

This is going to be awesome....I'm gonna have to decorate my bow different from yours though so we can tell them apart though now.......:lol:


----------



## unregistered55

kristie said:


> Ok, I just read through all the programs offered, looks very cool. I'm totally in. I'll find a ranch sitter Amy, and your on for a carpool down there.
> 
> This is going to be awesome....I'm gonna have to decorate my bow different from yours though so we can tell them apart though now.......:lol:


I definately plan to drive, if anyone else is coming from or even through the Lansing area and want to ride together, let me know!! 

We will be all good, I have my pink sling


----------



## kristie

mines green and brown....new bow!!! all set up now!!! woohoo!!!! I'd feel pretty silly picking yours up and trying to shoot a righty bow :lol:

Can't wait to do alot of shooting in a short period of time with ya'all.....


----------



## fulldraw

Lil Bow Huntin Gal and myself plan on attending, I will be one of the instructors in the basic archery class. It is a lot of fun for both the participants and the instructors. 

Just think it will be warm, no snow or cold weather. Even though it has rained in previous years, but maybe if we start praying now for no rain it won't happen.


----------



## unregistered55

Just wondering who is planning on attending 

Kristie and I will be there


----------



## fishfanatic

I mailed in my form the other day - but should have done it sooner....trap shooting was filled up! Oh well, I'll have to settle for mousse shots......!


----------



## Lindsey

I don't know much about mousse shots.
I do know that Gail says we have 100+ enrolled in WWOW and room for some more.

Lindsey


----------



## unregistered55

WOW!! Over 100 registered!! That's awesome!! I can't wait!!


----------



## kristie

I'm excited too!! But getting good at waiting.....:16suspect pfftt

:lol:


----------



## fishfanatic

Lindsey said:


> I don't know much about *mousse shots*.
> 
> 
> Lindsey




Come to the campfire Lindsey, same as jello shooting..... 

Do you know if there will be another cookbook this year?


----------



## autumnlovr

Well, I just signed up and really looking forward to this outing. What's everyone bringing for their potluck contribution? I'm still thinking about it....not sure what to bring, especially with a crew of 100 or more! :SHOCKED:


----------



## Lindsey

Autumnlovr,
Bring whatever you like eat or make. You don't have to make enough for 100 Bring the size dish that you would take to an office or church pot-luck. 

Fishfanatic,
I haven't heard anything about a 2009 cookbook.
Would you be interested in helping with a 2010 WWOW cookbook? I'll donate the bluegill enchilada recipe that the '08 small game cooking classes invented. 

Lindsey


----------



## kristie

Sweet Lauren, I'll finally get to meet you in person......:lol:


----------



## autumnlovr

kristie said:


> Sweet Lauren, I'll finally get to meet you in person......:lol:


Looking forward to it! 

BTW, has anyone else noticed, May 9th is the FULL MOON!!!!


----------



## kristie

muwah ha ha ha ha ha ha.......:evilsmile


----------



## autumnlovr

With that laugh....should I be getting scared? :help: You're not going to put pig brains in my sleeping bag or anything like that, are you? :SHOCKED:


----------



## kristie

now what would I be doing with pig brains???? 

:lol:


(Ms. posting pics suggesting that I have pink pig comforter bedroom set)

hmmmmmmm?????

:16suspect


----------



## autumnlovr

kristie said:


> now what would I be doing with pig brains????
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> (Ms. posting pics suggesting that I have pink pig comforter bedroom set)
> 
> hmmmmmmm?????
> 
> :16suspect


Careful of what you eat for breakfast.....

*SCRAMBLED BRAINS*

1/4 lb. pork brains
1 1/2 tsp. vinegar
3/4 tsp. salt
2 tbsp. butter
4 beaten eggs
1 tbsp. milk

Cover brains with cold water, add vinegar, and soak for 30 minutes. Drain. Remove loose fatty membrane *(this will be YOUR job)*. Cover brains with water, add 1/2 teaspoon salt, and simmer 20 to 30 minutes. Drain and chill in cold water. Finely chop brains *(this too!)*. Brown in butter. Combine eggs, milk, and 1/4 teaspoon salt. Add to brains. Turn heat low. Don't disturb mixture until it starts to set on bottom and sides, then lift and fold over with wide spatula so uncooked part goes to bottom. Avoid breaking up eggs any more than necessary. Continue cooking for 5 to 8 minutes, until eggs are cooked throughout, but still glossy and moist.

Remove from heat and serve immediately.



Hmmm, there'd be enough for you & Amy & me & maybe Lindsey too? :evilsmile


----------



## kristie

( I just threw up in my mouth) thanks alot!!!! :cwm27:

:lol:


----------



## autumnlovr

Sorry....I'll be nice now.


----------



## unregistered55

autumnlovr said:


> Careful of what you eat for breakfast.....
> 
> SCRAMBLED BRAINS
> 
> *Hmmm, there'd be enough for you & Amy & me & maybe Lindsey too? :evilsmile*




I think I will pass... the has to be a McDonald's near-by :lol:


----------



## brdhntr

Are any of you ladies in the fish ID and casting class? If so, would you be interested in skipping part of the Friday night events for some fishing? I need some fish to do the filleting portion of the class. Thought maybe I could get some extra folks in the boat, and show them jigging the river and maybe some handlining.


----------



## unregistered55

brdhntr said:


> Are any of you ladies in the fish ID and casting class? If so, would you be interested in skipping part of the Friday night events for some fishing? I need some fish to do the filleting portion of the class. Thought maybe I could get some extra folks in the boat, and show them jigging the river and maybe some handlining.


I know Kristie and I are not in any of the fishing classes but if you are looking for more people, let us know


----------



## fishfanatic

brdhntr said:


> Are any of you ladies in the fish ID and casting class? If so, would you be interested in skipping part of the Friday night events for some fishing? I need some fish to do the filleting portion of the class. Thought maybe I could get some extra folks in the boat, and show them jigging the river and maybe some handlining.



I'm not in the class either (I did take it last year) but I'd love to come along if you have room.


----------



## autumnlovr

Me (lets see, Amy=1, Kristie=2, fishfanatic=3) FOUR!


----------



## kristie

(Lauren can count, rock on Lauren) :lol:

I'm so in.....


----------



## brdhntr

Ok, ladies, I can manage four. It will be a little crowded and I'll have to round up a couple extra rods, but we can manage it. One thing I want to stress, is this isn't an official sanctioned WWOW outing. We will watch the weather and make plans accordingly. I have the day off, so I can head out pretty much any time you ladies will be available. I'd like to hit the water no later than 6pm to ensure we get some decent time on the water, we should be able to find a few fish but I will leave it up to you ladies to see what fits into your schedule. I reserve the right to call the trip if the weather is poor. We will finalize where to meet up when we get closer, since I may change the launch location depending on the fish movement. My phone # is 734-552-4839 in case you have any questions. We will be targeting primarily walleye, but never know what you will catch out there. If the white bass are starting to move in, you will have some fast action.


----------



## kristie

Awesome.........we shall be there!!!!!!


----------



## autumnlovr

I can bring a rod for myself. Anything else we should try to gather up?


----------



## brdhntr

autumnlovr said:


> I can bring a rod for myself. Anything else we should try to gather up?


Best rods will be medium to medium heavy rigged with fireline (I prefer 6# test) that can handle 1/2 oz baits or bigger. I have all the terminal tackle we will need. You may want some sort of raincoat in case it gets a little windy and we catch some spray while running. My boat doesn't have any sort of a windshield. Nice for drifting since it doesnt catch the wind, but can be a wet ride at times.


----------



## autumnlovr

brdhntr said:


> Best rods will be medium to medium heavy rigged with fireline (I prefer 6# test) that can handle 1/2 oz baits or bigger. I have all the terminal tackle we will need. You may want some sort of raincoat in case it gets a little windy and we catch some spray while running. My boat doesn't have any sort of a windshield. Nice for drifting since it doesnt catch the wind, but can be a wet ride at times.


Ok Todd, I grabbed the medium action that's good up to 5/8 oz baits. I'm not sure if it's 6 or 8# test but I know it's not fireline. I have to look at how bad the memory is....I spooled it up to take out west & that was 1-1/2 years ago. I may get new line before the trip.
Have we decided where & what time we're meeting? And, do you plan to have us out while they're serving dinner (between 6:30 & 7:30)? If so, I'll grab something before we head out.


----------



## fishfanatic

Thanks again Todd for your offer, I don't have a rod that would work well so I appreciate a loaner for the outing. This is going to be an awesome weekend! :bouncy:


----------



## brdhntr

I have enough rods to keep you ladies on fish. No need to respool stuff you already have when I have what we need. I'm even going to raid RyGuy525's stash of rods for extras, he just don't know it, yet. :evil:

As far as time, I am open all day, but I think an eve fish will be best. Looking at the weather, pray those T-storms stay away, we won't be going out in those. Been there, done that, still can feel that static jumping off the rod into my hand. I plan to fish tomorrow night, I put 3 fish in the freezer last night just in case the worst happens and we can't get out.


----------



## autumnlovr

brdhntr said:


> As far as time, I am open all day, but I think an eve fish will be best. Looking at the weather, pray those T-storms stay away, we won't be going out in those. Been there, done that, still can feel that static jumping off the rod into my hand. I plan to fish tomorrow night, I put 3 fish in the freezer last night just in case the worst happens and we can't get out.


Well, I'm retired so I can get there anytime. I'll let the ladies who work pipe in & figure out what time they can make it there.


----------



## kristie

I'll ask Amy and see what time we can make it down there and get back with ya........


----------



## autumnlovr

Fishfanatic...I was looking at your pictures and saw your Japanese longbow. You weren't planning on bringing that, were you? I'd love to see it! And, if you didn't mind....try it out. 
What classes does everyone have? I'm scheduled for Falconry, GPS & Instinctive Archery.


----------



## fishfanatic

Lauren, we will be running into each other all weekend .... I have Falconry, Rifle Balloon Shoot and Instinctive Archery! 

Yes, that is my only bow and I will be bringing it. The technique is quite different to Western archery, the arrow is even placed on the outside, rather than inside, of the bow. The draw technique is completely different and the comes all the way back behind the ear. When I was learning, I watched for the first few times. Then I was taught the technique by shooting with a very light bow at a target 2 inches away (at least I couldn't miss!). I think it was a couple of months before I actually shot at full range (100 ft). You are welcome to try it although you might find it rather strange. But I'm glad for others to see a different type of shooting.

I'm not sure when I'll get there as someone else is driving but hopefully around 4 or 5.


----------



## brdhntr

Well ladies, I was out last night, hoping to get into some fish to take you out on Friday. Unfortunately, only landed 4 fish with two being walleye. At least it was a decent day for fish id'ing. Overall, it has still been an average year, so we should do ok. At least the forecast for rain was dropped a bit. 

Anyway, we will be launching out of the Ecorse ramp (4633 W. Jefferson, Ecorse). We can meet at my place in Canton, it is roughly between the club and the launch, and see if we can get everyone in my truck.


----------



## autumnlovr

Well, I'm on the "iffy" list for this weekend. I just got the call that my uncle passed away, and I'm waiting to hear about the arrangements. He and my Mom were the last two of their family and my Mom is taking it hard. Depending on when the funeral is & my sister's work schedule...I may have to escort Mom (she's 87, he was 90).
I'm hoping they can't get the other kids in (from Texas & Pennsylvania) right away & have the funeral on Monday. As soon as I know something, I'll let you know if I'm in or out.


----------



## autumnlovr

Todd,
Cancel me out for fishing. The good news is I should still be able to get to the club Friday night. The funeral is Friday morning, & I have to take my Mom...get her home, and then head out there. I'm near Romeo, she's in Westland, funeral's in Shelby Twsp so you can just imagine the logistics! (I just HAD to say "I'm retired, I can get there anytime", huh????)
Someone save me a jello shot around the campfire. I think I may need one by then!
But....at least I still get to attend!


----------

